# Laptop saying "Very Low Memory" When I have 2gb of RAM



## Crezza (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a dell inspiron 1750 with 2gb of RAM, 64bit W7.
Ive looked for info about this but can't find anything  It keeps coming up saying low memory close all programs and reopen, Ive checked my task manager and it seems normal, Ive cleaned everything up and run system checks but nothing has come up!
I thought possibly Ive broke the ram? but im not toooooo techhyy soo yeah..


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

2GB is bare minimum for 7. What are you doing when you get the error?


----------



## Crezza (Dec 14, 2010)

Nothing at all! Its been perfectly fine for a year and all of a sudden it's started saying this. Well
it comes up when im using firefox nothing else running just firefox


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

While 2Gb is not a lot, it is the *recommended minimum* for 64-bit Win7, so it is not the cause of this error. And even if you have a lot of programs running, they should step aside when idle and release most of the RAM they are using. You said you checked Task Manager and so I assume it reports you still have plenty of "Physical Memory" available, right? So something else is wrong. Note this often occurs when free disk space has become very limited and the Page File is no longer able to expand when needed. I recommend you run *Windows 7 Disk Cleanup* to clean out the clutter. Then go through your Control Panel > Programs and Features and uninstall programs you have installed but don't need (if not sure, leave it). Then you might boot into Safe Mode and run the Defragmentation tool from the Properties menu of your boot disk. Running it in Safe Mode ensures the most effecient defragging. 

Have you scanned for malware?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Be sure you have the newest version of FireFox . . some of them had a memory leak that would slowly eat memory. What size is the page file?


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

It would be useful if you could post a screenshot of Task Manager - performance tab.


----------



## HardwareGuruGuy (Dec 16, 2010)

Check for malware.


----------

